# 2012 Cruze transmission won't engage



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

I love my my cruze. It's one of the most reliable cars I've owned. No problems at all, I just hit 130k miles and life was great. All of my friends told me that the cruze was such a bad car to own, but I proved them wrong and always bragged how reliable my car was. Now out of the blue, the transmission refuses to go into gear. I limped home th other night when it started slipping, now it won't engage to even back out of the garage. Starts up fine. Just will not move. Any one out there with similar experience?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Too bad the Cruze doesn't don't have a dipstick to check the fluid level. Any fluid on the ground or on the underside? If you're lucky, it's a hose and a refill. Otherwise, I think it's transmission shop time.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, check your fluid level. If it's good, it's off to a transmission shop


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks, i cant seem to find a dipstick or access to the tranny, will probably have to tow to the $tealership. there goes my overtime pay. LOL.


----------



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok, just got a call from the $tealership. They told me they had to run a diagnostic test(160.00) and that they could not find the problem, but recommend that I put in a new tranny at a cost of 4600.00! When asked what kind of inspection they did, he said "all the tech could see is that the fluid was discolored." Is that all you need to see before replacing a tranny? I think not. Any recommendations?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

CruzefanNJ said:


> Ok, just got a call from the $tealership. They told me they had to run a diagnostic test(160.00) and that they could not find the problem, but recommend that I put in a new tranny at a cost of 4600.00! When asked what kind of inspection they did, he said "all the tech could see is that the fluid was discolored." Is that all you need to see before replacing a tranny? I think not. Any recommendations?


Chances are, that fluid was already that same color 120k ago...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Swap out the fluid first. I bet it's low. The ATF fluid in the 2012s discolored, turning a dark grey, in just a few thousand miles due to the protective corrosion compound.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had problems with only four solenoid valve electronically controlled transmissions, Cruze uses eight such solenoid valves. Did take a quit peek at the shop manual AT section 314 pages of the most disorganized troubleshooting I have ever read. Can't even show a complete circuit diagram of the darn thing, pin numbers, etc. Whoever wrote this thing should be shot.

Mechanical section says to inspect stripped splines essentially in the entire drivetrain, have to take the transmission apart to do this.

Was this thing okay one day, then dead the next? Mechanical problems do give some warning like slippage, electrical problems can to dead in an instant. They do show a logic table showing which solenoids have to be energized for each gear, for all you know with one bad connection, you are stuck in neutral. Normally done by the so-called neutral safety switch, would have to spend a half a day to find this in this crazy manual.

Nothing was mentioned about low fluid or obvious leaks. Unfortunately with even a slow leak, AT can burn itself out even before it completely stalls. Depend on hydraulic pressures to keep those clutch disks type. Also know of shops that replace a transmission with still the same problems, seem to do electrical tests second. But don't tell the poor slob this, just charge them for a transmission, then extra for the electrical.

Ha, got another brochure today from my dealer saying my Cruze needs service, bring it in, we are the experts. Sure are, at BS. May have to DIY or find another dealer.


----------



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

#Update#
Called Chevy customer service. They opened up a case, and will look into it further with the dealership. Hopefully we will come to a happy place and I won't have to pay 4600.00 for a transmission. But I tell ya, it really dampens my faith in a Chevy product if it can't go 3 years without major problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy sold over 200,000 Cruze in 2012. A small number will develop problems. It's a real downer when it's your car however.


----------



## Mr. Walker (Jul 19, 2015)

Best to find another dealer. As they are starting with the most expensive fix first. Experts sure.
Also can you name the dealer in question? 
Best of luck and hope that a transmission fluid and filter change resolves your trouble.
Or as others have said may be electrical in nature. Best of luck and a quick resolution.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

30K past the PT warranty, doubt if you will have much luck. Ha, even under warranty had problems, going up the chain with rep help, was told to find a different dealer. 3rd one worked for me. But would still prefer if they gave me the parts I needed, its my car, and nobody does better work than I do. As it was, still had to redo everything.

Ha, just got four new tires on my Cruze, first thing driving a mile home, checked the tire pressures with my NTIS certified gauge, all four were way off. Then my precision torque wrench, six out of twenty lugs nuts were not torqued properly, With my Chevy dealer, find missing bolts and those plastic rivets, go back and get those.

So called experts, least that is what they call themselves, but have zero electronic training, save replacing a burnt out fuse. Was suppose to be over 100,000 thousand jobs created with OBD I, this never happened for qualified electronic tests. Ha, your bumper ain't falling off, I ain't getting a code.

Why electronically controlled automatic transmissions? They are cheaper to manufacture, an 89 cent microcontroller replaces all of those once precision mechanical parts for shift control. Kid was told he needed a new transmission, let dad look at it. How about a cold soldering joint in the ECU causing all of his problems. Cover says do not open, no user replaceable parts on the inside. Ha, the reason why they don't want you to open that cover is to see all the cheap crap on the inside.

Automotive is the worse electronic field I have ever worked in, what idiot came out with solid state do not test, assholes are referring to using an ohmmeter. Should show voltages and waveforms, and you indubitably need an oscilloscope. Visual does not work, can't see electrons, but sure can measure them. Electronics sure can be tested, been doing this for over 60 years.

Talk about taking a trip from Chicago to New York via China, this is exactly what they do. All that error code is in the vehicle and would only cost an extra two bucks to display it. And what really tees me off, is computers are worthless without firmware, and the basterds sure locked this up.

So my wife wonders why except for our our Cruze, all my other stuff is in the 70's or the 80's, just reply, least with this stuff, I don't have to go to bed with my dealer. I don't like going to bed with my dealer. And here we have an American public putting up with the BS. Ha, in working with Japanese engineers, they say Americans are stupid, can't argue this point.

Bet you have one cold solder joint or a corroded connection.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello CruzefanNJ,

Thank you for the update! We're certainly appreciate your patience with regard to these frustrations with your car. Please allow us an opportunity to restore your confidence in your vehicle and our brand. Can you send us your VIN via private message? This will allow us to communicate your current sentiment with the owning specialist for your concern. I look forward to your message and additional updates regarding your resolution.

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok, final update on this one. The dealer called after the customer service rep offered me a 70/30 deal(I pay 70%). They stated now they cannot honor the deal. Because the fluid was not changed at 40 k mileage. Keep in mind I took it to the shop and got all recommended services done, at the intervals OnStar recommended. Oh well. I guess it will sit in the garage until I save up the cash. Again, I think I will go back to foreign automakers. I've never once had a problem like this with them. I have a Benz with 190k, runs like a dream and a infinity sedan with 240k, no problems at all.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

CruzefanNJ said:


> Because the fluid was not changed at 40 k mileage.


The 2012 owners manual for "normal" service says it has to be done at 97,500 miles. (Severe is every 45,000 miles, but the definition of "severe" isn't that cut and dried.) I'm not sure as relying on OnStar is much of a defense. It might be a bone to pick with them.

But at 130K miles, you're well out of warranty, so I don't know as you can push the issue and have a better outcome. If it's on your dime, find a good transmission shop and see what they say.


----------



## CruzefanNJ (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah that seems like the best thing to do. Thanks.


----------

